# Demandes d'AES à Paris [2003]



## salamèche (3 Février 2003)

Comme le savent alem et mac j'envisage une aes à Paris dison au printemps dans le bistro d'une copine qui fait de tout à manger(bien). Voilà l'invit est lancée et ceus qui sont interessés allez y
Mailez moi


----------



## ficelle (3 Février 2003)

on peut en savoir plus sur ce bar ?


----------



## bonpat (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * on peut en savoir plus sur ce bar ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ils servent de la bière light ?


----------



## Frodon (12 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

Alors c'est pour quand une nouvelle edition de l'AES parisienne?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est qu'il faut que je prépare une iKeynote moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2003)

J'ai toujours l'écran géant et le vidéo-projecteur à ta disposition.
Tu t'occupes des hôtesses ?


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2003)

bientot...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samedi, ça vous va ?


----------



## ficelle (12 Février 2003)

pour moi, c'est bon !


----------



## ficelle (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * pour moi, c'est bon !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais pas trop tard, j'ai une after


----------



## cham (12 Février 2003)

Sinon, dans deux heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(c'est le temps qu'il me faut à peu près)


----------



## ficelle (12 Février 2003)

je peux aussi y etre dans 12 min, mais je risque d'etre un peu seul...


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

mais pas trop tard, j'ai une after  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais alors on fait chez qui l'after ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( jeanba n'oublie pas mon dvd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mais alors on fait chez qui l'after ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( jeanba n'oublie pas mon dvd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

chez toi voyons...

ou chez personne...

ou dans un bar...

pis pourquoi une afteur ???

dans le fond je m'en fous, j'ai aussi une afteur !!


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

chez toi voyons...
* 

[/QUOTE]

ma maman aime pas les monsieurs de la fnac


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ma maman aime pas les monsieurs de la fnac



* 

[/QUOTE]

ça tombe bien, j'y bosse pas !!


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2003)

tu bosse plus  a la fnac service ?


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu bosse plus  a la fnac service ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bah si... qui t'a dit que je bossais à la fnac ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2003)

je sais pas un p'tit gars de la somme est qui actuellement sur un PC


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je sais pas un p'tit gars de la somme est qui actuellement sur un PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oh l'enfl... quelle raclure ce type je te jure !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, il t'a menti, je bosse pas à la fnac mais à Fnac Service et aussi pour Bertrand Coiffeur  !!


----------



## kamkil (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />*mais alors on fait chez qui l'after ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Ya bien ma maison mais ... ça vous coûtera deux pleins d'essence ma p'tite dame


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Février 2003)

Ah bah tient, je suis pas la samedi ... quelque affaire un peu plus interessante ....

bon peut-etre que un jour j'arriverai a etre disponible le jour d'une AES ...


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Février 2003)

chez moi y a déjà une ghibli night samedi.

nombre de gens déjà prévus : plein
nombre de places restantes : je cherche

pour mackie : non je ne t'oublie pas, d'autant que je dois venir place boulnois, mon fidèle pismo me refait le coup du "non je ne veux pas redémarrer tout de suite. plus tard si t'es sage" qu'il m'avait fait il y a deux ans (ça sent le changement de carte mère)
je crois qu'il me fait comme n'importe quel jeune enfant, une crise de jalousie à l'idée d'avoir un petit frère bientôt

dans le même ordre d'idées : [mgz]Toine, as-tu terminé _Lord of the ringards_ ?

dans le même ordre d'idées : Alèm, n'oublie pas que j'ai toujours un Canon 18x24 à te refourguer


----------



## Frodon (13 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

Moi ca me va pour samedi aucun problème.

A noter que pour "l'after" y'a eventuellement moyen de la faire chez moi (c'est un peu petit, mais si on est pas trop nombreux, ca va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Et c'est pas très loin (Bastille) ).

Dans ce cas, vous aurez le droit à une présentation en bonne et due forme du Pegasos G3 600MHz et de son système d'exploitation: MorphOS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Pour ceux qui le souhaite). A noter pour les possesseurs de portables "AirPortisés", que je dispose d'un accès AirPort DHCP (crypté normalement, mais que je pourrais dé-sécuriser pour l'occasion) avec connexion Internet partagée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si vous pensez à une quelconque activité particulière, n'hésitez pas à amener les éléments necessaire pour la réaliser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de confirmer l'AES, auquel cas je posterai un sujet avec la date et l'heure (tiens quel heure environ le début? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

PS to Tanplan: Si tu veux ramener un video projecteur et/ou ton grand ecran n'hésistes pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi je préparerai une petite iKeynote de toute façon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A Bientôt


----------



## nato kino (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> * 
PS to Tanplan: Si tu veux ramener un video projecteur et/ou ton grand ecran n'hésistes pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi je préparerai une petite iKeynote de toute façon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Sic !
Si c'est samedi, je ne pense pas pouvoir venir...


----------



## Frodon (13 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

Bon aller petit sondage:




A Bientôt


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * dans le même ordre d'idées : Alèm, n'oublie pas que j'ai toujours un Canon 18x24 à te refourguer  * 

[/QUOTE]

je n'oublie pas, la fnac a juste oublié mes heures sups... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(35H ça le fait pas du tout...)


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,

Bon aller petit sondage:

&lt;FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"&gt;&lt;INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1045105882Frodon"&gt;
&lt;p&gt;Quel date préférez vous pour la prochaine AES parisienne:
&lt;input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /&gt;Samedi 15 Février 2003
&lt;input type="radio" name="option" value="2" /&gt;Samedi 22 Février 2003
&lt;input type="radio" name="option" value="3" /&gt;Samedi 1er Mars 2003
&lt;INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"&gt;&lt;/form&gt;


A Bientôt   * 

[/QUOTE]

je n'ai pas répondu, j'ai déja répondu...

de toute façon, c'est samedi, la semaine suivante : pas possible (je garde le chat) et la semaine suivante supplémentaire je suis chez blob !!


----------



## steph75 (13 Février 2003)

oui pour le 22


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par steph75:</font><hr /> * oui pour le 22  * 

[/QUOTE]

trop tard c'est le 15 !!


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2003)

va pour le 15


----------



## Frodon (13 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

Par décision suprème de monseigneur Alèm, soutenu par monseigneur Macinside:

l'AES aura donc lieu CE samedi 15 Février au Lou pascalou à partir de 16H.

Lou Pascalou:
14 rue des panoyaux
75020 Paris

Métro: Ménilmontant

Donc pour ceux qui peuvent venir, à Samedi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Je rappelle que l'after c'est chez Moi: 33 Passage Thiéré 75011 Paris  -  Métro: Bastille  (Le passage thiéré est perpendiculaire à la rue de la roquette) )

A Samedi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: La décision de Monseigneur Alèm est irrévocable


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2003)

prepare les bieres


----------



## kamkil (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

trop tard c'est le 15 !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alèm a parlé


----------



## Frodon (13 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

Par décision suprème de monseigneur Alèm, soutenu par monseigneur Macinside:

l'AES aura donc lieu CE samedi 15 Février au Lou pascalou à partir de 16H.

Lou Pascalou:
14 rue des panoyaux
75020 Paris

Métro: Ménilmontant

Donc pour ceux qui peuvent venir, à Samedi  (Je rappelle que l'after c'est chez Moi: 33 Passage Thiéré 75011 Paris  -  Métro: Bastille  (Le passage thiéré est perpendiculaire à la rue de la roquette) )

A Samedi 

PS: La décision de Monseigneur Alèm est irrévocable


----------



## Yip (13 Février 2003)

Heu... Frodon, tu peux pas faire plus net sur la photo ? elle ne te rend pas justice.





(Pardon pour le hors sujet, j'en suis pas pour samedi pour cause d'AES à Venise, voir Burger Quizz ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## bouilla (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * prepare les bieres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et toi l'aspirine


----------



## benjamin (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bouillabaisse:</font><hr /> * 

et toi l'aspirine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un petit Winning chez Frodon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Si tu as les jeux et le freeloader, c'est ok (je prends la Cube). À la boîte, tout a du être réquisitionné pour le we


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bouillabaisse:</font><hr /> * 

et toi l'aspirine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

l'aspirine depend la biere consomé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si c'est de la biere belge pas de probleme ça fait pas trop mal a la tête par contre avec de la 1664 vaut mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2003)

J'y serais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais est-ce que  Kris sera la


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

l'aspirine depend la biere consomé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si c'est de la biere belge pas de probleme ça fait pas trop mal a la tête par contre avec de la 1664 vaut mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu disais pas ça le matin chez foguenne...


----------



## Frodon (13 Février 2003)

Salut,

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 

Un petit Winning chez Frodon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Si tu as les jeux et le freeloader, c'est ok (je prends la Cube). À la boîte, tout a du être réquisitionné pour le we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suppose que tu parles de la GameCube? Si c'est le cas, j'ai malheureusement rien. J'ai jamais eu de console de jeux de ma vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais si quelqu'un a ce que tu demande et est d'accord l'apporter, qu'il previenne de tel sorte que tu le sache pour prendre ta Cube.

A Bientôt


----------



## Muludovski (13 Février 2003)

J'va essayer d'y être! Héhéhé, à la dernière, j'avais un gros G4, et là, j'va venir avec un p'ti truc tout blanc


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * j'va venir avec un p'ti truc tout blanc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un briquet ? Un paquet de mouchoirs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aaaah il l'attendait depuis longtemps ce moment hein ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon moi je fais quoi, j'amène ma copine Rébecca ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si vous savez pas qui c'est, allez voir  là. Et si vous êtes fan de Alanis Morrissette n'hésitez pas à m'insulter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Muludovski (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> *Bon moi je fais quoi, j'amène ma copine Rébecca ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as interet!!!


----------



## bouilla (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> * Salut,

Mais si quelqu'un a ce que tu demande et est d'accord l'apporter, qu'il previenne de tel sorte que tu le sache pour prendre ta Cube.

A Bientôt  * 

[/QUOTE]

je crois que le message de zarathoustra m'etais destiné, a moins qu'il y ait sur ces forums d'autres types assez fou pour faire tout paris a la recherche d'un jeu de football en import  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne vais pas pouvoir passer en after chez frodon, je fete l'anniversaire d'un ami samedi soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







de toute facon, si tu avais l'intention d'organiser une petite cup zara, il aurait fallu se degotter un/une ami(e) japonaise rapidement, je n'ai tjrs pas reussi a trouver ds le menu la fonction sauvegarder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je serais des votres samedi aprem


----------



## ficelle (16 Février 2003)

je viens d'avoir alem au bout du fil...
il est au lou en compagnie de zara et de mackie, et ils nous attendent !


----------



## infinia (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> * l'AES * 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé mais c'est quoi ca ? Vous foutez pas de moi, si si je vous vois venir.


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par infinia:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé mais c'est quoi ca ? Vous foutez pas de moi, si si je vous vois venir.  * 

[/QUOTE]

*A*pple
*E*xpo
*S*auvage

Une grand-messe ou tous les plus grands spécialistes du MAC se retrouvent avec ou sans leur machine, autour d'une ou plusieurs bières, pour échanger leurs impressions  sur le monde Apple. Un moment culturel inégalé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auquel n'ont accès que les initiés et les buveurs émérites, enfin c'est ce que j'ai fini par comprendre au bout de pas mal de temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sans garantie


----------



## infinia (16 Février 2003)

Moi qui croyais que c'était un film le cercle des poètes disparus.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par infinia:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé mais c'est quoi ca ? Vous foutez pas de moi, si si je vous vois venir.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Barbarella t'a bien répondu, une AES ça peut-être ceci:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















D'autres photos ici. 

 ici.

et ici.


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2003)

au terme de l'afteure un peu spéciale, je dois avouer que (excuse-moi frodon, mon ami) que j'ai bien fait de le suivre : merci ficelle !

tu viens de me donner (bien malgré toi je te l'accorde) une chance de retour à une vie plus douce.

qu'elle dorme tranquille, elle me manque déja.


----------



## benjamin (16 Février 2003)

Je me souviens d'une conversation à peine désabusée hier, rue Ménilmontant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, préservons notre vie privée, cela a toujours été une attitude plus sage sur les forums


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Je me souviens d'une conversation à peine désabusée hier, rue Ménilmontant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, je reconnais que...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




disons qu'effectivement, j'étais toujours dans l'esprit de la discussion commencée sur le parvis de l'église mais qu'effectivement il est très idiot d'être aussi péremptoire et que les collisions sont parfois extrémement agréables...


----------



## Bialès (16 Février 2003)

et quand est prévue la prochaine?


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * et quand est prévue la prochaine?  * 

[/QUOTE]

tout les samedis chez frodon, pourquoi ??


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2003)

falait rien dire on n'avaient dit


----------



## Bialès (16 Février 2003)

et la prochaine au Lou Pascalou?


----------



## ficelle (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * et la prochaine au Lou Pascalou?  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est où le Lou Pascalou ??

Alèm, rends moi mon PQ !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et comment on sort de Montreuil déja !!


----------



## ficelle (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

c'est où le Lou Pascalou ??

Alèm, rends moi mon PQ !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et comment on sort de Montreuil déja !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il se passe des trucs bizzare ici... je vais faire pipi, et on poste avec mon nom.... remi, ça suffit !


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

il se passe des trucs bizzare ici... je vais faire pipi, et on poste avec mon nom.... remi, ça suffit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

_now i want to be your dog... now i want to be your dog....

bow wow wow hyippy yo hyppy yeah..._


----------



## benjamin (17 Février 2003)

Vive la BNF... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[de l'utilité de mettre un économiseur d'écran avec un mot de passe, lorsque la _charmante demoiselle_ qui t'a déjà piqué l'iPod veut te piquer l'iBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Vive la BNF... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

 ah bon ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> *[de l'utilité de mettre un économiseur d'écran avec un mot de passe, lorsque la charmante demoiselle qui t'a déjà piqué l'iPod veut te piquer l'iBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]   * 

[/QUOTE]

pas bien !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dis lui que je suis près à lui infliger les détresses que son nom évoque pour la punir de ces indiscrétions !


----------



## Xav' (17 Février 2003)

La prochaine fois, à votre place, je m'y prendrai plus tard encore pour annoncer une date...

Dommage, see you !


----------



## bonpat (17 Février 2003)

L'AES du 27 janvier est toujours confirmée


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr /> * La prochaine fois, à votre place, je m'y prendrai plus tard encore pour annoncer une date...

Dommage, see you !  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui, désolé Xav', Zara m'a dit qu'il t'avait loupé sur iChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et qu'il se doutait que tu ne savais pas qu'elle avait lieu. en fait, rien n'était prévu de particulier, j'ai lancé samedi et un certain nombre a enchainé.

désolé aussi pour ceux qu'on a aussi essayé de prévenir par divers moyens ou qui ne pouvait venir ce ouikinde faute de temps (cham si tu nous regarde !) ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on se retrouve dans 15 jours au Lou ?


----------



## Sir (24 Février 2003)

Tous est dans le titre !


----------



## nato kino (24 Février 2003)

Tout est en page deux du bar.


----------



## Sir (9 Mai 2003)

Bon voila tout est dans le sujet , a quand une AES parisienne ????
Sir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

C'était pas prévu pour septembre me semble-t-il ?


----------



## ficelle (9 Mai 2003)

et puis, c'est pas la peine d'attendre une AES pour aller boire des coups au Lou Pascalou !


----------



## Benjamenta (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * et puis, c'est pas la peine d'attendre une AES pour aller boire des coups au Lou Pascalou !
* 

[/QUOTE]

ah oui ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu crois qu'en allant se faire offrir des coups, on se fait offrir des bouquins de psychanalyse par des clavecinistes ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dis à mon mimi d'aller se pieuter (et de boire le déca !!)


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Benjamenta:</font><hr /> *dis à mon mimi d'aller se pieuter (et de boire le déca !!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'es pas couchée toi ??


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2003)

dingue un post d'alem !


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * dingue un post d'alem !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mets dans tes icônes Mackie !


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * dingue un post d'alem !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'était une urgence *médicale*...


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

c'était une urgence médicale...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça te manque ?


----------



## Sir (11 Mai 2003)

Les parisiens ne se mobilisent jamais , y'as que les suisses ou belges qui s'affilent a une AES .
Sir


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Les parisiens ne se mobilisent jamais , y'as que les suisses ou belges qui s'affilent a une AES .
Sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pour être de pas t'y voir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Les parisiens ne se mobilisent jamais , y'as que les suisses ou belges qui s'affilent a une AES .
Sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non à Clermont, çà se mobilise pas mal en ce moment !!


----------



## Xav' (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Les parisiens ne se mobilisent jamais , y'as que les suisses ou belges qui s'affilent a une AES .
Sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité !!!


----------



## Sir (12 Mai 2003)

Il faisait froid , moche , contrairement a ses derniers temps où il fait beau et doux donc ....


----------



## Xav' (12 Mai 2003)

Je vais être un peu plus clair, donc...

Une critique portant sur le fait que personne ne vient au Lou Pascalou, qui plus est, émanant de quelqu'un qui n'y ait  *JAMAIS* venu pour vérifier ce qu'il avance, cela me semble fort mal à propos.

Point barre.


----------



## Sir (12 Mai 2003)

Si je suis venu a une AES particuliere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , la fête de l'internet organise par paris ! 
lol


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Si je suis venu a une AES particuliere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , la fête de l'internet organise par paris ! 
lol 
* 

[/QUOTE]

riena voir en plus


----------



## casimir (12 Mai 2003)

même moi j'y suis allé !


----------



## Sir (12 Mai 2003)

Un post de casimir c rare !


----------



## casimir (12 Mai 2003)

mais beaucoup moins qu'une réponse intélligente de ta part !


----------



## kamkil (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Il faisait froid , moche , contrairement a ses derniers temps où il fait beau et doux donc ....  * 

[/QUOTE]

SMG et la recherche d'excuses à la con 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avoue avoir essayé de l'invité plusieurs fois histoire de se marrer mais il s'est toujours défilé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On n'est pas prêt de le faire sortir de son trou et apparement vous appréciez qu'il y reste


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> *(...) J'avoue avoir essayé de l'invité plusieurs fois histoire de se marrer mais il s'est toujours défilé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah non... c'est pas sympa... t'as bien fait de pas y aller SMG... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas à une AES qu'il a voulu t'inviter Kamkil... mais à un dîner de...


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça te manque ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non, je ne sais plus si c'était une consultation de pneumologie ou une fièvre de varicelle...


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr /> * Je vais être un peu plus clair, donc...

Une critique portant sur le fait que personne ne vient au Lou Pascalou* 

[/QUOTE]

il y a pourtant toujours du monde au pascalou !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hum...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr /> *, qui plus est, émanant de quelqu'un qui n'y ait  JAMAIS venu pour vérifier ce qu'il avance, cela me semble fort mal à propos.

Point barre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

faut bien qu'il se trouve des excuses...


----------



## Sir (12 Mai 2003)

Ben ouais , il faut bien .


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

et ça devient quoi vos trucs ??


----------



## Xav' (27 Juin 2003)

Pourquoi "vos" trucs ?


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

va savoir...


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2003)

Va savoir quoi?


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Va savoir quoi?  *



si je le savais...


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * et ça devient quoi vos trucs ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça pousse, ça pousse...


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Ça pousse, ça pousse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ça se fume quand ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je parle pas de ta petite orchidée, 'tanplan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ni de la barbe à Jeanba...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Blob (30 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * et ça devient quoi vos trucs ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alem si tu veux boire une biere (belge) c'est quand tu veux hein!


----------



## Blob (30 Juin 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> alem si tu veux boire une biere (belge) c'est quand tu veux hein!
> 
> 
> ...



les autres qui aiment la biere belge aussi sont attendus.....


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> alem si tu veux boire une biere (belge) c'est quand tu veux hein!
> 
> 
> ...



quand j'aurais un peu de temps pour faire l'heure de route qui nous sépare !!


----------



## Blob (30 Juin 2003)

meme mackie si il faut....


----------



## Blob (30 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> quand j'aurais un peu de temps pour faire l'heure de route qui nous sépare !!
> 
> ...



et la demi heure de train qui nous sépare ?


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et la demi heure de train qui nous sépare ?
> 
> ...



c'est vrai ?


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> alem si tu veux boire une biere (belge) c'est quand tu veux hein!
> 
> 
> ...




j'ai encore 4 gueuze au frigo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (elle est pas cher vers chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Blob (30 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est vrai ?
> 
> ...



une demi peut etre (je ne sais pas trop) mais au niveau du fric c'est autre chose


----------



## Blob (30 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> j'ai encore 4 gueuze au frigo
> ...


la notion de prix pour une biere.... enfin par ici on ne parle pas argent qd on parle de biere!!! ts ts ts


----------



## Blob (30 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> j'ai encore 4 gueuze au frigo
> ...



en plus 4 ..... c pour la fete de ta nice de 3 ans ?


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et la demi heure de train qui nous sépare ?
> 
> ...



Faut pas une heure pour aller à la gare? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Promis je viens quand j'ai mon permis


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Tous est dans le titre !   *



Faudrait commencer par *venir* aux aes avant d'en proposer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est l'hopital qui se fou de la charité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin ca arrange surement des gens


----------



## Blob (30 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faut pas une heure pour aller à la gare?
> 
> ...



ou si tu payes bcp bcp de verres a alem pour le convaincre de te conduire.....


----------



## Blob (30 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faudrait commencer par venir aux aes avant d'en proposer...
> 
> ...



C'est quoi une AES ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ça se fume quand ??
> 
> ...


Quand ça me chatouillera le nez.


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ou si tu payes bcp bcp de verres a alem pour le convaincre de te conduire.....
> 
> ...



Pour me rabibocher avec ou pour qu'il soit assez saoul pour m'obéir? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un pack de 24 ca te va?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

maintenant ca se précise : je viens c'est quasi sur !!


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

Amène la bouffe quand même parce que ma mère va te faire des plats réchauffés congélés post-datés de six mois sinon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faudrait relayer l'info de l'AEC 2 sur le site du pommier mais personne n'a commencé à commander son badge ou presque me direz-vous!


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

Blob, le Thalys est en grèvvvvvvvvvvve !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










tu vas comment au taf aujourd'hui mon fiu ? ya Spirou qui m'dit qut'es en retard pour les contrats de Maesmaker !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'tanplan : c'est une bonne solution !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kamkil, je ne bois pas avant de conduire... surtout pas en Belgique !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en Belgique, je profite du raccompagnement par la Gendarmerie Royale !! c'est mieux !!


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

Faut inviter la russe....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Faut inviter la russe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Fixation


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non célibat


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non célibat
> 
> ...



attention va y avoir de la bagarre


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> attention va y avoir de la bagarre
> 
> ...


Pour ça, faudrait encore que tu relèves un peu la tête, sinon tu ne vas rien voir arriver...


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Pour ça, faudrait encore que tu relèves un peu la tête, sinon tu ne vas rien voir arriver... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

mais si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme ça je suis pile poil a hauteur de bonnet


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non célibat
> 
> ...


Elle est célibataire?

mackie t'a parlé japonais avec elle ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Elle est célibataire?
> 
> mackie t'a parlé japonais avec elle ?   *



faut te parler russe ou quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je parlais de toi !!


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> faut te parler russe ou quoi ?
> 
> ...


ah !? merde !


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais si
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que pour trouver une naine à ta taille...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2003)

C'est bon, elles sont fraîches...


----------



## tomtom (30 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bon, elles sont fraîches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, j'avais pas prévu de passer à Arlon, moi?


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bon, elles sont fraîches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"S'il n'y a pas de Valstar, je change de bar."*
bonpat


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bon, elles sont fraîches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qui amenne une glaciere ?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2003)

Un petit barbuc ?


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Un petit barbuc ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juste un doigt


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * maintenant ca se précise : je viens c'est quasi sur !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu t'es inscrit a l'Apple Expo ?


----------



## tomtom (1 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> juste un doigt
> 
> ...



J'aime pas les doigts, trop d'os, pas assez à manger


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu t'es inscrit a l'Apple Expo ?  *



oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (difficile de faire plus court comme réponse )


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bon, elles sont fraîches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul, c'est plus loin que la Louvière Arlon, je fais comment, tu viens me chercher à la Louvière ??


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui
> 
> ...



oui


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui  *



ah


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah   *


Ô


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Faut inviter la russe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai des voisins russes...


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai des voisins russes...
> 
> ...



ah...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Paul, c'est plus loin que la Louvière Arlon, je fais comment, tu viens me chercher à la Louvière ??
> 
> ...



Pourquoi pas à l'occasion. Je serais plus vite à Reims.


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai des voisins russes...
> 
> ...


Invite les !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Août 2003)

Bon je voudrais pas vous presser mais qui vient alors ? C'est où c'est quand ? et surtout qu'est ce qu'on boit ?

Une petite liste des présents, des présents peut-être, des réticents... 

Allez au boulot !


----------



## katarina (23 Août 2003)

bonjour à tout les posters

je rentre de vacance et je suis dèjà dans le bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'été en russie avec mon nouveau père et ma mère.
j'ai ramené du caviar mais de l'ooficiel de l'aéroport pour qu'il soit toujours bon.

moi je veux bien venir monsieur Atlas si vous voulais bien de moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katarina


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tout les posters
> moi je veux bien venir monsieur Atlas si vous voulais bien de moi
> 
> 
> ...



on va avoir du mal à le tenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_bonsoir, jeune fille_


----------



## katarina (23 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on va avoir du mal à le tenir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonjour le vieux raleur
je vous ai pas manqué (je veux dire vous m'avais pas attendue)

Katarina


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> bonjour le vieux raleur
> je vous ai pas manqué (je veux dire vous m'avais pas attendue)
> Katarina



on se demandait où tu étais passée


----------



## katarina (23 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on se demandait où tu étais passée


j'été en russie et après dans la ville de Monaco

j'avais oubliais mon mot de passe alors je pouvais plus me connectée. c'est drole

j'ai lu beaucoup des posts avant de le retrouvée

c'est pas trés gentille mais ceux de DocEvil je comprends rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katarina


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Août 2003)

(air méfiant )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (air méfiant )



un accès de timidité, le finn


----------



## katarina (23 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (air méfiant )



bonjour


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Août 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> j'été en russie et après dans la ville de Monaco
> 
> j'avais oubliais mon mot de passe alors je pouvais plus me connectée. c'est drole



et comme par enchantement tu as retrouvé le chemin du post lorsque ce thread est remonté


----------



## katarina (23 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et comme par enchantement tu as retrouvé le chemin du post lorsque ce thread est remonté



quand je suis arrivais c'était le premier message


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas trés gentille mais ceux de DocEvil je comprends rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et courageuse, la petite


----------



## baax (23 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et comme par enchantement tu as retrouvé le chemin du post lorsque ce thread est remonté



Par contre les voyages en Russie c'est pas très bon pour l'orthograf de Katarina! On note quand même une certaine dégradation depuis les 1ers posts ! 
Surtous, ne pa envoyais Macinside en Russie !


----------



## katarina (23 Août 2003)

pardon pour les fautes mais j'ai plu lu de livre en francais depuis 1 mois.

Katarina


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

C'est pas ici que tu vas faire des progrés...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ici que tu vas faire des progrés...



tant qu'à donner l'exemple, autant le bien faire  *progr è s...*


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Tu me cherches ?


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Tu sais bien qu'ici seul le doc donne l'exemple.


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Par contre les voyages en Russie c'est pas très bon pour l'orthograf de Katarina! On note quand même une certaine dégradation depuis les 1ers posts !
> Surtous, ne pa envoyais Macinside en Russie !



russie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vodka ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 da !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Tu me cherches ?


mieux à faire


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



(air méfiant) is  of macinside ®© corp


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien qu'ici seul le doc donne l'exemple.



l'est allé planter ses choux ailleurs


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mieux à faire



Manifestement pas.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> russie ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'tite vodka tonic, j'dis pas non


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> l'est allé planter ses choux ailleurs



Chacun ses choix.


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> 'tite vodka tonic, j'dis pas non



je connais un p'tit bar avec plein de sorte de vodka


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

Avec un fumoir ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je connais un p'tit bar avec plein de sorte de vodka



ma bonté naturelle m'interdit de te laisser sortir seul à cette heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me sacrifie ei t'accompagne


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Avec un fumoir ?



avec l'étoile noir et c'est déjà  pas mal !


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

mouais, si tu le dis.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> russie ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ti otchien lioubliou vodkou Macinside ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Avec un fumoir ?



non, ce n'est pas le bon forum


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

On peut se renseigner quand même...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon je voudrais pas vous presser mais qui vient alors ? C'est où c'est quand ? et surtout qu'est ce qu'on boit ?
> 
> Une petite liste des présents, des présents peut-être, des réticents...
> 
> Allez au boulot !



Bon, il m'a semblé que l'AES était organisée traditionellement au LouPascalou, si les gentils organisateurs changent d'avis qu'ils le signalent.
Ce serait le vendredi 19 septembre. L'heure n'a pas encore été précisée. (par contre, ça ferme à 2h00, c'est bizarre.)

Bon, je commence la liste:

-Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche)
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche)
-Normalement, l'Amok
-
-
-
-


----------



## Foguenne (23 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, l'Amok


J'espère bien, on a des choses à règler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (après les tableaux, les boissons sans eau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (je ne vais pas te parler de tableaux à l'aes, promis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (par contre, ça ferme à 2h00, c'est bizarre.)



c'est paris, c'est normal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est paris, c'est normal



BAh on fait çà à Clermont alors si çà arrange tout le monde


----------



## tomtom (23 Août 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche)
-Normalement, l'Amok
-tomtom
-
-
-


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche)
-Normalement, l'Amok
-tomtom
-nato kino _(normalement)_
-
-
-


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche)
-Normalement, l'Amok
-tomtom
-nato kino (normalement) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-macinside
-
-


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> BAh on fait çà à Clermont alors si çà arrange tout le monde



pourquoi a liege pendant que tu y est !


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> -Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche)
> -Normalement, l'Amok
> -tomtom
> -nato kino (normalement)
> ...



Fait pas cette tête la taupe, tout se passera bien, tu verras...


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Août 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche) 
-Normalement, l'Amok 
-tomtom 
-nato kino (normalement)  
-macinside 
-florent
- ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Août 2003)

*Viennent :*

-Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche) 
-Normalement, l'Amok 
-tomtom 
-nato kino (normalement)  
-macinside 
-florent
-Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

...


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2003)

On est sûr de ne pas te râter, avec ton bonnet !!


----------



## sesame (23 Août 2003)

C'est vrai que c'est un joli bonnet...


----------



## nato kino (24 Août 2003)

Fait main, ce qui ne gâche rien, bien au contraire.


----------



## Xav' (24 Août 2003)

Je viens, bien évidemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche) 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement)  
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
- Xav'
...


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

- Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche) 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement)  
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tout les posters
> 
> je rentre de vacance et je suis dèjà dans le bar
> 
> ...



Eh Atlas ! tu veux bien qu'elle vienne ?


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> - Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche)
> - Normalement, l'Amok
> - tomtom
> - nato kino (normalement)
> ...



krystof : sûr de pas venir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> - bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer



tu viens accompagné ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Eh Atlas ! tu veux bien qu'elle vienne ?



je n'interdis pas aux gens de venir ...


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je n'interdis pas aux gens de venir ...



Tu devrais, si tu ne veux pas que ta journée soit gâchée.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On est sûr de te tâter, avec ton bonnet D



Hein ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais, si tu ne veux pas que ta journée soit gâchée.



bah pourquoi ? Tout est règlé déjà :



			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> krystof : sûr de pas venir


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



Modérateur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis victime de comportement irrespectueux.


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Modérateur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais non


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non



Excuse moi, mais c'est à un modérateur que j'ai fais appel.


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

modérateur service bonjour


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tu viens accompagné ?



Avec Oupsy, yyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZIP (26 Août 2003)

Donc partouze ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Donc partouze ?



et ce nez qui est toujours bouché...!!


----------



## frj (26 Août 2003)

- Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche) 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement)  
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- frj confirme qu'il pense venir


----------



## Nexka (26 Août 2003)

- Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche) 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement)  
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nexka


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

si tu est nouvelle oui, si tu est nouveau non


----------



## ZIP (26 Août 2003)

Macinside, tu aimes les chiens ?


----------



## Nexka (26 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si tu est nouvelle oui, si tu est nouveau non



Arf... Bon je prend ça pour un oui alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cool!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nexka


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Macinside, tu aimes les chiens ?



Les chèvres, les taupes et les sardines, accéssoirement les gladiateurs, mais les jours de grandes fêtes seulement, faut pas abuser non plus !!


----------



## ZIP (26 Août 2003)

Parce qu'éventuellement, j'ai un gros teckel...

Bon, évidement il a pas de poils...

Mais bon..


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les chèvres, les taupes et les sardines, accéssoirement les gladiateurs, mais les jours de grandes fêtes seulement, faut pas abuser non plus !!



non ça c'est toi !


----------



## ZIP (26 Août 2003)

et pour mon teckel ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non ça c'est toi !



Gnagnagnacétoikiladicétoakilletproutprout !!


----------



## ZIP (26 Août 2003)

euh...et mon teckel ?


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Gnagnagnacétoikiladicétoakilletproutprout !!



va y est, il est vexé


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> et pour mon teckel ?



Peut-être que déguisé en tanche, ça marcherait...


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> va y est, il est vexé



C'est pas beau de pêcher par orgueil !!


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

je n'est aucun orgueil


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas beau de pêcher par orgueil !!



On ramasse mieux qu'à la mouche ?


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> euh...et mon teckel ?



Va falloir que tu continues encore un peu à le soulager.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Avec Oupsy, yyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ah ouais ?  tiens, tiens j'étais pas au courant... 
j'avoue être surprise d'être inscrite d'office sans même être consultée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hi hi hi t'es rigolo bonpat, t'es gentil de m'inviter, faut-il encore que je sois d'accord de te suivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le dîner c'est oki, mais une soirée de sauvage... c'est moins sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_pititre t'accompagnerais-je en invisible, en inconito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir que tu continues encore un peu à le soulager.



l'est pas au bout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: c'est de l'espèce "peine à jouir"


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ?  tiens, tiens j'étais pas au courant...
> j'avoue être surprise d'être inscrite d'office sans même être consultée
> 
> 
> ...



Oui ! enfin ... bon.. c'est à dire que.. j'avais cru.. enfin j'veux dire ..si tu veux bien


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si tu est nouvelle oui, si tu est nouveau non



Mackie! mais vas tu te calmer un jour?!


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> pour le dîner c'est oki, mais une soirée de sauvage... c'est moins sûr



Une soirée de sauvage? Où? Où? Où?


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie! mais vas tu te calmer un jour?!



non


----------



## hmicha (28 Août 2003)

- Silvia et Paul, présent. (à Paris du jeudi au dimanche) 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement)  
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer  ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer   
- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir?  
- hmicha (normalement)


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'espère bien, on a des choses à règler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu peux, mais à chaque question en rapport tu es obligé de payer ton coup. Ca dépend donc de ton budget! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour "les choses à regler", hum hum... Silence, Mackie est en ligne!


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non



Bon, mais alors vas tu concrétiser un jour?!


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux, mais à chaque question en rapport tu es obligé de payer ton coup. Ca dépend donc de ton budget!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toujours ! j'ai un bot qui vous surveille


----------



## Foguenne (28 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux, mais à chaque question en rapport tu es obligé de payer ton coup. Ca dépend donc de ton budget!



Bon ben on va prévoir un budget plus large. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté par Amok:</font><hr />
Pour "les choses à regler", hum hum... Silence, Mackie est en ligne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE] 

Ok, incognito.


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ok, incognito.



tu viens avec des copines ?


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu viens avec des copines ?



Tu ferais quoi avec ?

Tu jouerais au disque dur ?


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2003)

Et depuis son voyage en Belgique, tout le monde sait qu'au bout de deux bières il ne sait plus où il habite et que la faience est sa meilleure amie!


----------



## nato kino (28 Août 2003)

Les nains de jardin n'ont qu'à bien se tenir, ce n'est pas un bonnet rouge qui l'arrêtera, la taupe !!


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et depuis son voyage en Belgique, tout le monde sait qu'au bout de deux bières D



il faut dire que les pintes font 1 litres


----------



## HULK (29 Août 2003)

1 pinte = 0.473 litre

donc... pas un litre...


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2003)

avec ou sans la mousse ?


----------



## HULK (29 Août 2003)

Je disais juste ça pour essayer de t'extirper de l'obscurantisme navrant dans lequel tu es plongé.


----------



## HULK (29 Août 2003)

Au fait tu veux toujours pas voir mon teckel ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)




----------



## nato kino (29 Août 2003)

HULK a dit:
			
		

> Au fait tu veux toujours pas voir mon teckel ?



J'adore !!!


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les nains de jardin n'ont qu'à bien se tenir, ce n'est pas un bonnet rouge qui l'arrêtera, la taupe !!



tiens, la rebellitude est toujours _de vigueur_ ??






_scuzez, pas pu m'empêcher..._





on la verra cette _vigueur_ à l'apple expo ?? :ask:

ah merde, il marche pas ce smiley là...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, je passerais un peu mais je vous avoue qu'entre vous et ...euh... comment dire... elle (c'est simple pourtant), j'ai choisi.

Paul et Silvia, ça me ferait plaisir de venir vous faire un bisou.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Septembre 2003)

Je remonte cette liste pour Kamkil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Silvia et Paul, présent. 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement)  
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer  ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer   
- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir?  
- hmicha (normalement)


----------



## benjamin (4 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je remonte cette liste pour Kamkil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus moi, et quelques autres de MacG, si les horaires vont bien (on s'était bien débrouillés l'année dernière, cela devrait pouvoir se refaire - j'espère juste que Rémi a changé de caisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Amok (4 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, je passerais un peu mais je vous avoue qu'entre vous et ...euh... comment dire... elle (c'est simple pourtant), j'ai choisi.



Et "elle" ne veut pas venir?


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, je passerais un peu mais je vous avoue qu'entre vous et ...euh... comment dire... elle (c'est simple pourtant), j'ai choisi.



il parait pourtant qu'une after-degust se profile... tu raterais ça ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je serais egalement present, tout comme l'ami Tyler d'ailleurs.


----------



## nato kino (4 Septembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je serais egalement present, tout comme l'ami Tyler d'ailleurs.



Que des goods news quoi !!


----------



## KARL40 (4 Septembre 2003)

Euh.... sans vouloir m'incruster, quelqu'un pourrait me dire où se trouve ce fameux "Lou" plus exactement ?
On ne sait jamais, Paris est si petit


----------



## DJANGO (4 Septembre 2003)

Lou bicou ?
Viens...
Zip...

Voilà, pas de quoi en faire un fromage tu vois.


----------



## KARL40 (5 Septembre 2003)

DJANGO a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne réponse, bien...
> On progresse.
> Bises ma cochonne...


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... sans vouloir m'incruster, quelqu'un pourrait me dire où se trouve ce fameux "Lou" plus exactement ?
> On ne sait jamais, Paris est si petit



www.pagesjaunes.fr


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Septembre 2003)

ou simplement le bouton search de macgé, non ?

sinon le plus simple : c'est pas loin de chez moi, voili voilou


----------



## bouilla (5 Septembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> :</font><hr />

- Silvia et Paul, présent. 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement)  
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer  ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer   
- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir?  
- hmicha (normalement)
-  *bouilla ( a confirmer aussi mais officieusement je serais des voooootttrrreeessss hips..)* 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Xav' (5 Septembre 2003)

Voilà... c'est bien ça... on va faire une pre-after chez JeanBa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On casse tout, et on fonce chez ficelle, tel une nuée de sauterelles (accompagnée de quelques gazelles pour l'Amok, histoire de faire plaisir...).


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Septembre 2003)

ça on verra si vous êtes sages...


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Septembre 2003)

surtout que j'ai plus de jeanbarhum arrangé


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... c'est bien ça... on va faire une pre-after chez JeanBa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me va comme plan! Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire de gazelles? La discussion actuelle dans "smoking" est "une sangsue pour Bengilli"!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2003)

Au fait l'aec au Lou ça commence à quelle heure?


----------



## Xav' (5 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire de gazelles? La discussion actuelle dans "smoking" est "une sangsue pour Bengilli"!



Ouais, bein je me disais que c'était un peu trop l'cirque ici, alors voilà !
Un peu de zanimos en plus ou en moins...

Mais sinon, je suis pour ! (faut toujours être "pour", sauf quand je suis contre...)


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de zanimos en plus ou en moins...



Bon état d'esprit que je partage, et je suis pour!


----------



## Xav' (5 Septembre 2003)

Je ne citerais personne en disant : "C'est mon avis, et je le partage !"


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et "elle" ne veut pas venir?



"elle" n'a pas de mac, la pooooooooovre !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







on verra si vous êtes sages !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais "elle" n'aime pas les Geeks... bizarre car elle a déja croisé mackie, frodon et *ficelle* !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




narrrrrrffffffff : spécial dédicace pour ficelle, la geek et la boulette !!


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Plus moi, et quelques autres de MacG, si les horaires vont bien (on s'était bien débrouillés l'année dernière, cela devrait pouvoir se refaire - j'espère juste que Rémi a changé de caisse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, attends, j'ai réussi à emmener ma caisse à Toulon, Marseille et dans le Lubéron...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on aura qu'à prendre la clio de Tyler !!  narfffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça c'est la classe... même que Tyler a des peignoirs beaucoup plus classe que les tiens mon petit benjamin !


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il parait pourtant qu'une after-degust se profile... tu raterais ça ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu sais bien que les Grenouilles sont allergiques aux geeks !! tu sais, un geek c'est le genre de type capable de rester sur son PowerBook à bosser à l'intérieur d'une jolie maison du lubéron agrémentée d'une très agréable piscine !!


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est la classe... même que Tyler a des peignoirs beaucoup plus classe que les tiens mon petit benjamin !



C'est quoi la tendance cette année ? Le bleu de chine ?


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la tendance cette année ? Le bleu de chine ?



oh tu sais, tant que c'est de la soie !!


----------



## gribouille (5 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> oh tu sais, tant que c'est de la soie !!



pas besoin d'aller si loin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mackie se fournis dans certains petits Pubs place Clichy le soir


----------



## gribouille (5 Septembre 2003)

oui il à changé de secteur, car porte dauphine y parlent plus un mot de français et ils ne pensent pas encore à se garnir des couleurs et des franfreluches dont la mackie est si friand


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin d'aller si loin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gribouille (5 Septembre 2003)

écoute ta voulus m'y emmener voir tes am... amis pardons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et même à lyon pourtant excellement fournie en lieux... comme tu aimes mackie... et ben... bon t'avises pas de recomencer ce petit jeux innocent avec moa... sinon si tu te pointes à lyon, je t'enferme dans le Parc de la tete d'Or toute la nuit...


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2003)

je suis passer une fois a lyon il a bien longtemps


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> "elle" n'aime pas les Geeks... bizarre car elle a déja croisé mackie



Vu comme ca, on comprend mieux tout de suite! Il s'est bien comporté au moins? Il a su éviter l'effroyable vulgarité et les mains balladeuses dont il est le spécialiste dès qu'il a dans le viseur une sangsue?

Mais quelle idée aussi! Tu voulais la dégouter dès le départ?! Remarque, si elle aime bien, il est toujours possible, cette fois, de la brancher avec SirMachinChose...


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis passer une fois a lyon il a bien longtemps



Je me disais aussi. Tu as dans l'oeil cette étincelle que l'on ne trouve que dans la pupille des grands voyageurs. Ce regard lointain et farouche, ces cicatrices à l'âme et l'esprit écorché de tant de départs définitifs qui laissent sur le ponton ou le tarmac d'un aéroport un morceau de coeur au féminin qui, pétrifié de douleur, regarde s'éloigner celui qu'il imagine comme le seul à même de lui offrir l'évasion toujours révée, et l'orgasme enfin découvert. Tous ceux qui t'approchent peuvent en témoigner: tu as quelque chose que les autres n'ont pas: la Mackie attitude!


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vu comme ca, on comprend mieux tout de suite! Il s'est bien comporté au moins? Il a su éviter l'effroyable vulgarité et les mains balladeuses dont il est le spécialiste dès qu'il a dans le viseur une sangsue?



Non, il a plutot été scotché et s'est à peu prés bien tenu (c'était au Lou, il savait que mes potes le surveillaient !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

mais c'était un peu "ohhhhh une fifiiiiilllllllllllle"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ficelle : elle le connaissait déja, ce qui fait que je parais moins geek à côté de lui !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'vous jure, c'te histoire de référentiels !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle idée aussi! Tu voulais la dégouter dès le départ?! Remarque, si elle aime bien, il est toujours possible, cette fois, de la brancher avec SirMachinChose...



je t'avoue que je craignais cette rencontre !  j'avais prévenu Rabat et Mourrad au comptoir qu'ils sortent le kit anti-mackie (muselière, poupée gonflable à l'effigie de Hina au cas où, etc...) et se tiennent prêts !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




finalement, je ne regrette pas, elle a vu qu'il y avait pire que Ficelle, pire que moi et que je n'étais pas forcément irrécupérable...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et elle est restée !


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tous ceux qui t'approchent peuvent en témoigner: tu as quelque chose que les autres n'ont pas: la Mackie attitude!



le porte-sexe en suspensoir avec chaine de sécurité ?


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> le porte-sexe en suspensoir avec chaine de sécurité ?



Hé hé, tu parles de ca, je suppose?!


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2003)

faut que je pense à les remettre sur une page ces photos d'aes en passant... déja que le petit salopiaud de toine s'est évanoui dans la nature en compagnie d'une charmante demoiselle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je parlais d'un truc très osé que seul bengilli pouvait bien avoir sur sa page et montrant l'anatomie intime de mackie sansrien nous cacher (il y avait-il quelque chose à cacher, la science cherche encore...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> déja que le petit salopiaud de toine s'est évanoui dans la nature en compagnie d'une charmante demoiselle...



C'est quand même une raison valable, sauf si c'est la demoiselle qui s'évanouit en découvrant la nature de Toine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> je parlais d'un truc très osé que seul bengilli pouvait bien avoir sur sa page et montrant l'anatomie intime de mackie sansrien nous cacher (il y avait-il quelque chose à cacher, la science cherche encore...



Eh bien oui! Nous sommes d'accord! Son portefeuille! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(J'ai eu peur: en lisant "l'anatomie intime de mackie sansrien" j'avais compris "l'anatomie intime de mackie saurien")





En parlant de Macàlintérieur, j'ai découvert qu'il allait se mettre au golf!


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2003)

MulattaBianca sera-t'elle des notres ?? *  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*_MulattaBianca will be there ?_





Et Leah alors !!


----------



## Mulattabianca (6 Septembre 2003)

oui yes alèm. i've registered 2 tickets for the keynote .. and i may be in paris 16 sept. .. from 9 morning to 3,30 afternoon should be about enough time to come and catch the k note and see the expo quickly and then get back to CDG


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2003)

Mulattabianca a dit:
			
		

> oui yes alèm. i've registered 2 tickets for the keynote .. and i may be in paris 16 sept. .. from 9 morning to 3,30 afternoon should be about enough time to come and catch the k note and see the expo quickly and then get back to CDG



quick kitty !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas à l'aes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dommaaaage


----------



## Mulattabianca (6 Septembre 2003)

alèm please, a quick note on who's gonna be there (8 pages in french is as bad for me as 800 for most of macg. in english would be).


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2003)

Alem! Ca ne va pas recommencer!


----------



## sylko (6 Septembre 2003)

elle bouge encore?


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alem! Ca ne va pas recommencer!


Ça ne s'est jamais arrêté...


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alem! Ca ne va pas recommencer!



pourquoi pas


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alem! Ca ne va pas recommencer!



bah quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je l'aime bien la petite Anna !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle est sympa et assez tordante mais ne causant toujours pas français !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si tu es à la keynote, je lui dis d'aller te faire un bisou de ma part !!  sisi ! j'insiste !!


----------



## kamkil (8 Septembre 2003)

Me voici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez une idée de combien on sera à cette AEC 2? Ya plein de monde de MB, de Mac4Ever et consorts qui vont rappliquer, non?


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> si tu es à la keynote, je lui dis d'aller te faire un bisou de ma part !!  sisi ! j'insiste !!



Je serais à la keynote, et je veux bien qu'elle vienne me bisouiller, mais si j'accepte c'est uniquement pour te faire plaisir!


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

moi aussi je serai a la keynotes


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je serais à la keynote, et je veux bien qu'elle vienne me bisouiller, mais si j'accepte c'est uniquement pour te faire plaisir!



merci, ça me fait chaud au coeur !!


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je serai a la keynotes



oui mais... euh... comment te dire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mulatta aime les hommes... les vrais !!


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> Mulatta aime les hommes... les vrais !!



tu ma jamais vu a l'action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis tu ma  dit qu'elle aimais les geek


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu ma jamais vu a l'action



Toi non plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon je serais normalement pas mal présent à l'AE toute la semaine, et présent à l'AES mais je sais pas encore à quelle heure. Voilà voilà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis tu ma  dit qu'elle aimais les geek



ah ça, anna, elle aime puisque elle en est une !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je viendrais peut-être avec une amie qui veut absolument rencontrer Jeanba à l'aes après tout le bien que ficelle et moi avons dit de lui... elle veut voir le phénomène jeanba !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais pas avec "elle"


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais pas avec "elle"



on fait pas de mal au grenouille nous


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui mais... euh... comment te dire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, Alem : je prends ca comme un compliment...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2003)

Bon, je me suis engagé  ici à récité un poème au sérénissime Amok (à 00h57) avec en toile de fond sa phrase déjà mytique:
"j'ai toujours préféré l'odeur du sexe à celle de la sainteté. "

Je propose que toutes personnes pour qui c'est également la première participation à une AES au Loupascalou face de même.
Ca me semble un minimum, on est pas là pour rigoler non plus.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2003)

Bon, je remonte la liste.

- Silvia et Paul, présent. 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement) 
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer 
- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir? 
- hmicha (normalement)
- bouilla ( a confirmer aussi mais officieusement je serais des voooootttrrreeessss hips..)


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me suis engagé  ici à récité un poème au sérénissime Amok (à 00h57) avec en toile de fond sa phrase déjà mytique:
> "j'ai toujours préféré l'odeur du sexe à celle de la sainteté. "



L'Amok ne poste *que* des phrases qui entrent immédiatement dans la légende. Non mais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Je propose que toutes personnes pour qui c'est également la première participation à une AES au Loupascalou face de même.
> Ca me semble un minimum, on est pas là pour rigoler non plus.



Bonne idée tiens, une petite ode n'est pas pour me déplaire. Carressez moi de vos plumes...


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "j'ai toujours préféré l'odeur du sexe à celle de la sainteté. "



et le sexe d'une sainte ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne citation, je ne connaissais pas, je la ressortirais avec son  !!


----------



## tomtom (8 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> bonne citation, je ne connaissais pas, je la ressortirais avec son  !!



on peut peut-être la soumettre comme citation du jour?


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> et le sexe d'une sainte ?



Les saintes, ca n'existe pas, ou alors elles se cachent bien...



			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> bonne citation, je ne connaissais pas, je la ressortirais avec son  !!



Sauf truc incroyable, c'est normal et tu n'as pas a remettre en doute ta culture générale puisqu'elle est ©l'Amok, avec le concours bien involontaire du "vieux raleur"...


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2003)

elle est particuliérement bien trouvée !


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2003)

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, tous ceux qui viennent à la keynote doivent me faire la bise, voir plus si affinités? 

Pour alem: 'service!


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si j'ai bien compris, tous ceux qui viennent à la keynote doivent me faire la bise, voir plus si affinités?
> 
> Pour alem: 'service!



ouf... je viens pas à la keynote !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis sur que tu ne seras pas rasé une fois de plus !!


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si j'ai bien compris, tous ceux qui viennent à la keynote doivent me faire la bise, voir plus si affinités?
> 
> Pour alem: 'service!



d'accord si tu nous fait une place dans la file d'attente


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ouf... je viens pas à la keynote !!
> 
> ...



Rien que pour toi: si, et intégralement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et il y aura images à l'appui!


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Septembre 2003)

[mode schtroumpf grognon]
j'aime pas les keynotes c'est foutrement ridicule, en plus vous pourriez dire conférence de presse, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aime pas les apple expo où je devais m'offrir une nouvelle machine mais j'peux pas à cause que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aime pas une grande entreprise nationale française de télécommunications qui paye pas dans les temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aime pas décevoir les gens qui m'envoient des OPA par PM sur mon PB, même amicales (désolé, tusaisqui) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aime pas les restos de montreuil autour de mon taf, sont vraiment dégueux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aime pas trop qu'on prépare le terrain avant mon éventuelle arrivée au lou, après je serai obligé de faire le jeanba3000 ET SI J'AI PAS ENVIE CE JOUR-LÀ !?! (c'est ça aussi le snobisme) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



surtout auprès de jeunes inconues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et cette schtroumpfette qui continue de me faire tourner en bourrique. j'aime bien la schtroumpfette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/mode schtroumpf grognon]


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> [mode schtroumpf grognon]
> j'aime pas les keynotes c'est foutrement ridicule, en plus vous pourriez dire conférence de presse, non ?
> 
> 
> ...



Eh bien...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

- Silvia et Paul, présent. 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement) 
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer 
- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir? 
- hmicha (normalement)
- bouilla ( a confirmer aussi mais officieusement je serais des voooootttrrreeessss hips..) 
- oupsy &gt;&lt; pas sûr de ne pas venir


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas décevoir les gens qui m'envoient des OPA par PM sur mon PB, même amicales (désolé, tusaisqui)



Quelqu'un cherche à t'acheter??!!!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Septembre 2003)

mon powerbook.
sois à ce qu'on te dit !


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2003)

Ahhhh! Des OPA sur mon powerbook par PM!


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> mon powerbook.
> sois à ce qu'on te dit !



je viens de mettre le miens sur  ebay





 je vais essayer de voir si amok peu aussi se vendre sur ebay


----------



## ficelle (9 Septembre 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> - Silvia et Paul, présent.
> - Normalement, l'Amok
> - tomtom
> - nato kino (normalement)
> ...



TIENS, J'AI PAS DU LE CRIER ASSEZ FORT QUE JE VENAIS !


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Septembre 2003)

moi je préfère rester hors liste. c'est ça aussi le snobisme


----------



## nato kino (9 Septembre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> moi je préfère rester hors liste. c'est ça aussi le snobisme


Attention, à forcer comme ça sur le snobisme, tu vas finir par faire des caprices...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Septembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> TIENS, J'AI PAS DU LE CRIER ASSEZ FORT QUE JE VENAIS !



 -Ficelle
- Silvia et Paul, présent. 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement) 
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer 
- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir? 
- hmicha (normalement)
- bouilla ( a confirmer aussi mais officieusement je serais des voooootttrrreeessss hips..) 
- oupsy &gt;&lt; pas sûr de ne pas venir


Sisi, ça va.


----------



## ficelle (9 Septembre 2003)

tu peux aussi ajouter tyler.
et puis cela m'etonerai qu'on ai pas une visite de mc farouche, et meme du pere romzy.


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Septembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> TIENS, J'AI PAS DU LE CRIER ASSEZ FORT QUE JE VENAIS !



MOI NON PLUS APPAREMMENT ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon est ce que le gars Amok accepterait une grande pelle (avec la langue donc bien sûr) ?

'+


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> -...
> - Normalement, l'Amok
> - ...
> - nato kino (normalement)
> ...



Est-ce à dire que les autres participants ne seront pas dans leur état normal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Envoyez-nous des photos.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Attention, à forcer comme ça sur le snobisme, tu vas finir par faire des caprices...



Fais-moi confiance, il a les moyens de son altitude.


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Fais-moi confiance, il a les moyens de son altitude.



une preuve ? :

 Wam! Bam!
 Mon chat, splatch
 Gît sur mon lit
 A bouffé sa langue
 En buvant dans mon whisky
 Quant à moi
 Peu dormi, vidé, brimé
 J'ai dû dormir dans la gouttière
 Où j'ai eu un flash

 Hou ! Hou ! Hou ! Hou !
 En quatre couleurs
 Allez hop !
 Un matin
 Une louloute est v'nue chez-moi
 Poupée de Cellophane
 Cheveux chinois
 Un sparadrap
 Une gueule de bois
 A bu ma bière
 Dans un grand verre
 En caoutchouc
 Hou ! Hou ! Hou ! Hou !
 Comme un indien dans son igloo

 Ça plane pour moi
 Ça plane pour moi
 Ça plane pour moi moi moi moi moi
 Ça plane pour moi
 Hou ! Hou ! Hou ! Hou !
 Ça plane pour moi

 Allez hop ! La nana
 Quel panard !
 Quelle vibration !
 De s'envoyer
 Sur le paillasson
 Limée, ruinée, vidée, comblée
 "You are the King of the divan"
 Qu'elle me dit en passant
 Hou ! Hou ! Hou ! Hou !
 I am the King of the divan

 Ça plane pour moi
 Ça plane pour moi
 Ça plane pour moi moi moi moi moi
 Ça plane pour moi
 Hou ! Hou ! Hou ! Hou !
 Ça plane pour moi
 Allez hop !
 T'occupe
 T'inquiète
 Touche pas ma planète
 It's not to day
 Quel le ciel me tombera sur la tête
 Et que l'alcool me manquera
 Hou ! Hou ! Hou ! Hou !
 Ça plane pour moi

 Allez hop ! ma nana
 S'est tirée
 S'est barrée
 Enfin c'est marre, a tout cassé
 L'évier, le bar me laissant seul
 Comme un grand connard

 Hou ! Hou ! Hou ! Hou !
 Le pied dans le plat
 Ça plane pour moi
 Ça plane pour moi
 Ça plane pour moi moi moi moi moi
 Ça plane pour moi

 Hou ! Hou ! Hou ! Hou !
 Ça plane pour moi
 Ça plane pour moi
 Ça plane pour moi
 Ça plane pour moi

hin hin hin ©


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> est ce que le gars Amok accepterait une grande pelle (avec la langue donc bien sûr) ?



Tu sais bien que je ne peux rien te refuser...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2003)

c'est quoi l'horaire?


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

tiens, foguenne n'arrive pas à lire mes posts non plus, j'ai dit que je venais avec une pciste...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais pas une grenouille !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je reste pas longtemps, je ne roule pas de patin à Amok mais je veux bien en rouler un à Silvia, à Mamzelle effetoptique Carole* et à Paul ! j'en roule pas à Mackie, ptêt un à Gognol (et encore s'il se rase !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et je veux bien que frj me paye une mousse (vu le nombre qu'il m'en doit !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et que j'en paierais une à  vroam   !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*j'ai pas trouvé la photo alors je mets celle ci ! 






kesse ke cé mignon quand même !


----------



## maousse (9 Septembre 2003)

humhum, charmant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Autrement, ça intéresse quelqu'un de refaire un nouveau post "propre" avec tous les détails nécessaire pour le vendredi soir ? (plan d'accès, horaires...) Ça fera sûrement moins peur que les 10 pages de celui-ci qui ont commencé il y a bien longtemps déjà et sont plutôt "obscures"... (je peux m'y coller, mais ne pouvant pas venir [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ], ça me semble un peu de l'abus de pouvoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Tout cela afin de le postitiser, bien sûr


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2003)

hum hum, c'est qui la petite à droite ?


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> hum hum, c'est qui la petite à droite ?



Carole !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cf sujet aes belgique et beurk (elle a un joli cabriolet si j'ai bien compris...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai aps dit qu'elle décapotait souvent ni qu'elle...  vaut mieux que je m'arrête là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




milles excuses Carole !


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> hum hum, c'est qui la petite à droite ?



tu viens ou pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu viens ou pas ?



Le temps de me faire une beauté et j'arrive


----------



## Xav' (9 Septembre 2003)

Je vais le faire ce sujet "clean"


----------



## Xav' (9 Septembre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> [mode schtroumpf grognon]
> j'aime pas les keynotes c'est foutrement ridicule, en plus vous pourriez dire conférence de presse, non ?
> 
> 
> ...



Non, mais on pourrait parler de réunion Tupperware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(vu le public, on peut difficilement parler de conf' de presse...)


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Septembre 2003)

les boîtes étanches en plastique, c'est super pratique, surtout depuis que j'ai ma sorbetière !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tiens ça me fait penser qu'il faut que j'aille brasser mon sorbet de vin chaud...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




après je m'attaque à une petite glace au gingembre et faut que je retourne dans le 13e chez exostore pour quelques unes de leurs merveilleuses mangues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cherchez pas, c'est tellement meilleur quand ça vient d'être brassé qu'il n'en restera plus pour l'aes !


----------



## Xav' (9 Septembre 2003)

Amis de la bonne camaraderie et de la coudée franche, bonjour !

Cette année encore, nombre d'entre vous convergeront vers la capitale pour flâner dans les coursives de la Porte de Versailles.

L'occasion étant trop belle pour se râter, les "gentils posteurs" (© d'un autre Xavier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) se retrouveront pour le tonneau de l'amitié au Lou-Pascalou, 14, rue Panoyaux, Paris 20ème.






Les ordres sont clairs : dès la fermeture du Temple, le vendredi 19 au soir, les fidèles doivent convergés vers le lieu de pèlerinage dénommé "LouPascalou" (muni du précieux plan ci-dessus pour les nouveaux convertis et les anciens trop décatis).
Le chemin de croix utilisable est le numéro 2 (station : Ménilmontant).

Des messes "surprises" devraient se dérouler après le pèlerinage... (les noms de Saint JeanBa d'Au-dessus et de Saint Ficelle de l'Aspégic sont déjà dans tous les psaumes).

Viendez !

(pourquoi ce titre ? parce la bière ça tape...)


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

c'est pareil pour la 3 Schteng... c'est meilleur frais !


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2003)

mais il ne faut oublier je verre qui va avec


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2003)

précaution  a prendre : ne pas stationner sur la piste cyclable


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> précaution  a prendre : ne pas stationner sur la piste cyclable



précaution à prendre : éviter d'avoir un sac signalant qu'on possède du matos informatique. On a essayé de me tirer mon sac la dernière fois que je suis passé à la station de métro (nota : je connais très bien le quartier pour y dormir souvent)


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais il ne faut oublier je verre qui va avec



Paul une 3 Schteng !!

euh oui d'ailleurs !

paul, tu peux m'en rapporter de l Schteng et de l'autre bière de ton copain ?


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ptêt un à Gognol (et encore s'il se rase !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas de souci, ma langue est toujours parfaitement rasée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Foguenne (9 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Paul une 3 Schteng !!
> 
> ...



J'ai déjà 6 Schteng pour Macki, mais je ne sais pas si j'aurais l'occasion de rentrer chez ma mère avant l'AE, vous partagerez. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si j'ai l'occasion, j'irais en chercher et Toph qui vient le vendredi à l'AE en voiture, les ramènera car moi en train, c'est un peu juste pour des gros stocks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les deux nouvelles bières de mon copain Benoît, je dois dire que la blonde est pas mal et la brune disons, heu, comment dire, spécial . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bref je ne suis pas fan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
On la goûtera de toute manière à l'AES Belge.










Il a un petit site maintenant.


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

à épingler, non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] tiens, foguenne n'arrive pas à lire mes posts non plus, j'ai dit que je venais avec une pciste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais qui a dit que l'informatique n'intéressait que des adolescents boutonneux???


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui a dit que l'informatique n'intéressait que des adolescents boutonneux???



pour être franc avec toi, ces deux demoiselles sont biens macusers mais... on les voit rarement sur macgé !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors Paris, Lille, Liège... tris dates à négocier !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] à épingler, non ?








 tout à fait, Maousse et moi attendions un sujet pour celà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'autre avait été quelque peu gangréné. D'ailleurs il serait bon de remettre une liste ici


----------



## frj (9 Septembre 2003)

ALORS LÀ JE SUIS... MAIS ALORS... GGRRRRRR !!!!!

pour 3 minutes de décalage, g viré de la liste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ficelle
- Silvia et Paul, présent. 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement) 
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer 
- frj confirme qu'il pense venir  
- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir? 
- hmicha (normalement)
- bouilla ( a confirmer aussi mais officieusement je serais des voooootttrrreeessss hips..) 
- oupsy &gt;&lt; pas sûr de ne pas venir

en fait, il semble que d'autres aient virés aussi de la liste


----------



## maousse (9 Septembre 2003)

voilà ! Les inscriptions continuent... 

Seront présents :

 -Ficelle
- Silvia et Paul, présent. 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement) 
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer 
- frj confirme qu'il pense venir  
- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir? 
- hmicha (normalement)
- bouilla ( a confirmer aussi mais officieusement je serais des voooootttrrreeessss hips..) 
- oupsy &gt;&lt; pas sûr de ne pas venir


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Saint JeanBa d'Au-dessus



attention pas de flagornerie, vous m'aurez pas comme ça (surtout que j'ai plus de pastis à la maison) !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







de plus je ne crois qu'aux seins.


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Septembre 2003)

ceci dit c'est vrai que je suis au dessus de tout et de tout ça, dans tous les sens du terme


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2003)

Je passerais sur le stand du pommier mais je serais plutôt sur celui des AUG ... Samedi uniquement


----------



## Foguenne (10 Septembre 2003)

Oups désolé si je t'ai viré totalement involontairement.
La liste est à complété dans le sujet épinglé en haut du bar maintenant.


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Septembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> voilà ! Les inscriptions continuent...
> 
> Seront présents :
> 
> ...



J'ai déjà dit 2 fois que je venais, m'enfin bon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Foguenne (10 Septembre 2003)

Les inscriptions continuent... 

Seront présents :
-Le Gognol
-Ficelle
- Silvia et Paul, présent. 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino (normalement) 
- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer 
- frj confirme qu'il pense venir  
- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir? 
- hmicha (normalement)
- bouilla ( a confirmer aussi mais officieusement je serais des voooootttrrreeessss hips..) 
- oupsy &gt;&lt; pas sûr de ne pas venir


----------



## Xav' (10 Septembre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit c'est vrai que je suis au dessus de tout et de tout ça, dans tous les sens du terme



Ah ! Tu vois !


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2003)

Les inscriptions continuent... 

Seront présents :
-Le Gognol
-Ficelle
- Silvia et Paul, présent. 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino   ( si il y a outrages Amokiens, je viens, c'est sûr !!)




- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer 
- frj confirme qu'il pense venir  
- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir? 
- hmicha (normalement)
- bouilla ( a confirmer aussi mais officieusement je serais des voooootttrrreeessss hips..) 
- oupsy &gt;&lt; pas sûr de ne pas venir


----------



## frj (10 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> ... (muni du précieux plan ci-dessus pour les nouveaux convertis et les anciens trop décatis)...



Précieux parce que petit ?  Ya même pas le nom de la rue...


----------



## frj (10 Septembre 2003)

ogdoade m'a laissé entendre qu'il serait bien obligé de me suivre puisqu'il sera dans ma voiture...

quand à vroam, il n'est pas exclu qu'il existe une forte probabilité presque exempte d'incertitude qu'il soit à la place du mort...

(les bienfaits du covoiturage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
(quoique, va falloir en garder un en bonne santé...)
(et merde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## KARL40 (10 Septembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà dit 2 fois que je venais, m'enfin bon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vois qu'ils ne veulent pas de toi


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2003)

Les inscriptions continuent... 

Seront présents :
-Le Gognol
-Ficelle
- Silvia et Paul, présent. 
- Normalement, l'Amok 
- tomtom 
- nato kino   ( si il y a outrages Amokiens, je viens, c'est sûr !!)




- macinside 
- florent
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer ) 
- Xav'
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer 
- frj confirme qu'il pense venir  
- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir? 
- hmicha (normalement)
- bouilla ( a confirmer aussi mais officieusement je serais des voooootttrrreeessss hips..) 
- oupsy &gt;&lt; pas sûr de ne pas venir
- gognol   (viendra en retard, comme d'hab... c'est long à chauffer un gognol !! )


----------



## KARL40 (10 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les inscriptions continuent...
> 
> Seront présents :
> -Le Gognol
> ...


----------



## frj (10 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> ...



héhé alors le Gognol, tu viens deux fois


----------



## frj (10 Septembre 2003)

Les inscriptions continuent...  

Seront présents : 
-Le Gognol 
-Ficelle 
- Silvia et Paul, présent.  
- Normalement, l'Amok  
- tomtom  
- nato kino   ( si il y a outrages Amokiens, je viens, c'est sûr !!)  
- macinside  
- florent 
- Finn_Atlas et prerima (pas sûrs, à confirmer )  
- Xav' 
- bonpat sûr de venir mais à confirmer  
- frj confirme qu'il pense venir   
- Et moi? Mème si je suis un peu nouvelle? Je peux venir?  
- hmicha (normalement) 
- bouilla ( a confirmer aussi mais officieusement je serais des voooootttrrreeessss hips..)  
- oupsy &gt;&lt; pas sûr de ne pas venir 
- gognol   (viendra en retard, comme d'hab... c'est long à chauffer un gognol !! )  
- ogdoade m'a laissé entendre qu'il serait bien obligé de suivre frj car il sera dans sa voiture...
- il n'est pas exclu qu'il existe une forte probabilité presque exempte d'incertitude que vroam soit à la place du mort...
- Karl40 (maintenant que j'ai eu l'adresse  )

Fô tout faire ici


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2003)

voila... je dis que je passerais vous faire coucou et on le retient pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour la peine, frj me devra deux fois plus de bières !


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pour la peine, frj me devra deux fois plus de bières !



Ce sera deux fois plus drôle alors !!


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois qu'ils ne veulent pas de toi



Ben je sais pas quoi penser car maintenant je suis deux fois dans la liste !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera deux fois plus drôle alors !!



ah bon ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2003)

frj a dit:
			
		

> quand à vroam, il n'est pas exclu qu'il existe une forte probabilité presque exempte d'incertitude qu'il soit à la place du mort...



Il a cassé sa voiture ?


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ben je sais pas quoi penser car maintenant je suis deux fois dans la liste !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est normal, a force de boire le posteur de la liste voit tout en double


----------



## frj (10 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il a cassé sa voiture ?



MEUHHHH NONNNN, g parlé de co-voiturage


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2003)

frj a dit:
			
		

> MEUHHHH NONNNN, g parlé de co-voiturage



faut dire, faut le rentabiliser ton minibus gazole !!


----------



## frj (10 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> faut dire, faut le rentabiliser ton minibus gazole !!



hhhb, j'amortis c pas pareil


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2003)

frj a dit:
			
		

> hhhb, j'amortis c pas pareil



faut dire... c'est pas avec les amortisseurs de ta voiture que...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça pompe pas trop au moins ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pas le gazole...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_le seul problème du Tdi, c'était le prix_ qu'elle dit la pub !!


----------



## Xav' (10 Septembre 2003)

frj a dit:
			
		

> Précieux parce que petit ?  Ya même pas le nom de la rue...



Il est marqué au-dessus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et de toute façon, tout le monde connaît ce bar dans le coin...

Et puis Mackie sera joignable sur iChat à tout moment, alors pas de quoi se perdre, ni d'en faire un fromage


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Il est marqué au-dessus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ! tu un téléphone qui fait bluetooh et GPRS a me prêtez ?


----------



## frj (10 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah ! tu un téléphone qui fait bluetooh et GPRS a me prêtez ?



heu, si quelqu'un appelle et que Mackie répond comme ça, on est pas près de le voir


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2003)

frj a dit:
			
		

> heu, si quelqu'un appelle et que Mackie répond comme ça, on est pas près de le voir



C'est vrai: c'est le seul mec que je connaisse dont tu entends les fautes d'orthographe quand il parle! Respect!!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Septembre 2003)

Au fait Macki, tu viens avec tes copines?
Tu ne nous avais pas dit que tu étais fan de foot.


----------



## Jaszu_prv (13 Septembre 2003)

je peux venir?


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2003)

Même pas en rêve!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Septembre 2003)

Petite requête : 

Cherche charette (aucune exigence spécifique n'est forumulée, même une porsche noire dont les conducteurs auraient des moeurs bizarres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour ramener 3 personnes vendredi soir (entre 22h00 et 3h00 avec une forte probabilité aux alentours de minuit ) vers Champagne-sur-seine, pas loin de fontainebleau.

Merci de répondre à l'annonce. Pas sérieux s'abstenir (oui je sais on peut toujours rêver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Petite requête :
> 
> Cherche charette (aucune exigence spécifique n'est forumulée, même une porsche noire dont les conducteurs auraient des moeurs bizarres
> 
> ...



ben voyons


----------



## kamkil (14 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben voyons



Allez mackie, un petit effort de 60 bornes c'est rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ajoutez-moi à vot' liste au fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais héberger Finn et primera probablement mais c'est encore galère au niveau des transports (faut pas que j'oublie les matelas moi tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et des impératifs de rentrée au bercail. Donc en confirmation pas encore sûr 100% quoi


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2003)

non et puis je tiens a mon permit


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ... avec une forte probabilité aux alentours de minuit.



Ben vous êtes des fameux fêtards.


----------



## kamkil (14 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben vous êtes des fameux fêtards.



Si j'avais pas ce p***** de DS de maths à 8h le lendemain matin, crois bien que je serais resté jusqu'au bout de l'after mais bon...
La vie est une question de priorités qu'on aime pas classer comme qui dirait l'autre


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2003)

Vu ta situation, c'est évidement logique.
Si tu savais le nombres de fêtes que je dois sacrifier pour le travail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon, ça force à mieux profiter des suivantes.


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais pas ce p***** de DS de maths à 8h le lendemain matin, crois bien que je serais resté jusqu'au bout de l'after mais bon...
> La vie est une question de priorités qu'on aime pas classer comme qui dirait l'autre



t'avais qu'a travailler a l'école


----------



## kamkil (14 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> t'avais qu'a travailler a l'école



C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si j'avais bossé comme toi mackie, je pourrais me permettre de faire la fête toute la journée 24/7


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais bossé comme toi mackie, je pourrais me permettre de faire la fête toute la journée 24/7



oui


----------



## gribouille (14 Septembre 2003)

...bah oi ui pa ur de vnir, mé i je vien se sra le smedi...



brooooo..... buuurrrp


----------



## gribouille (14 Septembre 2003)

hehinnnnnnn heinnnnnnnnnnnnn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_air sourir nunuche idoiot_


----------



## gribouille (14 Septembre 2003)

burp


----------



## gribouille (14 Septembre 2003)

cé affreux... quand j'ai bu on diré Mackie


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ...bah oi ui pa ur de vnir, mé i je vien se sra le smedi...
> 
> 
> 
> brooooo..... buuurrrp



décuve et soit la samedi


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> cé affreux... quand j'ai bu on diré Mackie



mais non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi au point je suis conscient le matin


----------



## FANREM (15 Septembre 2003)

Franchement, je viendrais bien, mais je suis impressionne a l'idee de me retrouver au miieu de personnes qui ont des milliers de posts au compteur
Est ce que vous confirmez que l'assemblée est ouverte a tous ?


----------



## benjamin (15 Septembre 2003)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je viendrais bien, mais je suis impressionne a l'idee de me retrouver au miieu de personnes qui ont des milliers de posts au compteur
> Est ce que vous confirmez que l'assemblée est ouverte a tous ?



Oui ; d'ailleurs, certains réguliers des AES ne sont pas ceux qui écrivent le plus sur les forums


----------



## Xav' (15 Septembre 2003)

Comme le signale benjamin, regarde mon compteur de post...

Les posts du forum sont virtuels, mais la bière et l'amitié sont bien réels lors de ces assemblées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je n'ai jamais vu personne avec une pancarte attachée autour du cou, arborrant son nombre de posts sur MacG ! (avis aux amateurs...)


----------



## FANREM (15 Septembre 2003)

C'etait pour rire
Je ne suis pas du tout intimidé, et si je peux y aller, j'irai avec plaisir


----------



## Xav' (15 Septembre 2003)




----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Oui ; d'ailleurs, certains réguliers des AES ne sont pas ceux qui écrivent le plus sur les forums



d'ailleurs, j'espère que Farouche sera parmi nous !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Xav', tu crois que mackie va oser le panneau avec son nombre de posts ?


----------



## Xav' (15 Septembre 2003)

Évidemment !...

D'ailleurs, je me disais que toi aussi... peut-être...


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Évidemment !...
> 
> D'ailleurs, je me disais que toi aussi... peut-être...



ah non !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'espérais que mon [MGZ] suffirait !!


----------



## gribouille (15 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah non !!
> 
> ...


 oui d'ailleurs cé koi ? une maladie ? on dirait que t'as attrapé des escars devant ton pseudo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 t'a tripoté le casimir couinant de Mackie ?


----------



## Xav' (15 Septembre 2003)

Oui, oui, ce sera parfait...

Du moment que ça fasse bien raclo. (grosse ficelle et carton de rigueur)


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Du moment que ça fasse bien raclo. (grosse ficelle et carton de rigueur)



j'amène le gyrophare orange?


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui d'ailleurs cé koi ? une maladie ? on dirait que t'as attrapé des escars devant ton pseudo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, ça s'attrape que quand tu tripatouilles dans les cheveux de Toine !!!


----------



## Xav' (15 Septembre 2003)

YESSSSS !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, à défaut, je veux bien te prêter le mien (à titre exceptionnel, cependant).


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non, ça s'attrape que quand tu tripatouilles dans les cheveux de Toine !!!



toujours pas coupé  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_[live from apple expo]_


----------



## Amok (16 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _[live from apple expo]_



Bouge pas! J'arrive!


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> YESSSSS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pense à amener aussi ton mégaphone !!


----------



## Xav' (16 Septembre 2003)

Je vais voir, mais je risque de me le faire piquer lors du keynote, quand je vais monter sur scène en slip léopard pour demander l'arrêt immédiat du massacre des félins dans le milieu de l'informatique.

Et sur les bords aussi !


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2003)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Et sur les bords aussi !



même là ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















c'est vraiment dégueulasse !!


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bouge pas! J'arrive!



c'est une expression ® alèm ça !!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2003)

La photo des PowerBooks... avec Mackie en premier plan, et Cyril de MacGeneration tout à droit... C'est qui les dames avec les cheveux rouges.


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2003)

des dames qui passait pas la


----------



## gribouille (17 Septembre 2003)

dites, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  point de vue déco , hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est complètement Has Been dans votre pommeraie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NAN MAIS T'AS VUS LA GUEULE DES TABOURETS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 même mackie y fait beauà côté.... bon ben vus l'aménagement des locaux, le confort et la couleur... j'viens pas.... nan


j'ai pas envie de revenir malade chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_par contre je voudrais pas dire, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais qu'est-ce que Cyril à grossi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 si ça continue comme ça, vas falloir payer un "Fish" au photographe de la classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2003)

Toujours le détail qui tue, Gribouille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y en a un qui a gagné... c'est celui avec la barre en travers de la figure...


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> NAN MAIS T'AS VUS LA GUEULE DES TABOURETS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça c'est juste pour le radio, on a des bo tabouret blanc en cuir sur le pommier


----------



## gribouille (17 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est juste pour le radio, on a des bo tabouret blanc en cuir sur le pommier


 nan je changerais pas d'avis... je sais que tu mens en plus... alèm m'a prévenus


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2003)

alèm n'est pas encore passé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc tu peu pas savoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis ta interet a venir sinon tu n'aura pas SMG en latex a noel (avec vrai bruitage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2003)

Attention, âmes sensibles s'abstenir: Macinside en direct sur Radio Pommier...


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2003)

la c'était TV pommier


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

C'est quand la prochaine TV ?
c'etait un vrai régal


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2003)

demain peu être


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

cooool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour l'Apple Expo


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2003)

toujours pas la ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je sais meme pas si je passerais samedi


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2003)

ta intérêt a passer


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

je verais


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2003)

il y a des bieres au bar


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vas UltraSquatter le stand du Pommier, c'est ça?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

je ne suis pas comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

et au fait, vendredi c'est jusqu'a quelle heure au Bar ?
Y'a de la Guinness ???


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

et sur Panam, la pint elle est bien à 5 


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Faut préciser l'arrondissement parce que ça fluctue pas mal.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

Si (j'ai bien dit i) je viens demain je voudrais connaitre les horaires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour payer un coup à :
BlackBeru, Alèm, Mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'en à d'autres ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

Il y'en aurait bien d'autreS, mais je sais qu'ils seront pas là


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si (j'ai bien dit i) je viens demain je voudrais connaitre les horaires
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amok, foguenne, bengilli, ...


----------



## benjamin (19 Septembre 2003)

Je passe en fin d'aprèm à l'AE, pour prendre ensuite les wagonnets pour l'AES.


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2003)

bon a l'aes je vais pouvoir soudoyer Benjamin


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> amok, foguenne, bengilli, ...



qui ca


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Septembre 2003)

pas de guinness au lou pascalou il me semble, c'est pas un pub, plus un bar de quartier amélioré : expos de peintures, mini concerts parfois, aes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, les trois en même temps...

bonne ambiance décontractée avec clientèle prolo à bobo typique du 20e sans prise de tête.

c'est pas cher, pour indication je sais que le pastis est à 3,20


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je passe en fin d'aprèm à l'AE, pour prendre ensuite les wagonnets pour l'AES.




Guinness toi aussi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon a l'aes je vais pouvoir soudoyer Benjamin




tu vas pouvoir le saouler oui


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> qui ca



newbie


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> newbie








bon, jamais la premiere fois il parait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



donc vu que ca fait meme pas un an que suis memebre de MacG je ne viendrais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> newbie


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> newbie



Bon, si je viens, j'offrirais juste un Banga a qui sait


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2003)

il y a pas de banga


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a pas de banga



Y'en a un qui va etre deçu


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a pas de banga



il faudrait peut-etre le prevenir


----------



## KARL40 (19 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a un qui va etre deçu



Quoi ? Pas de Banga ?!?!

De l'Oasis peut-être alors ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait peut-etre le prevenir



Ca y est, c'est fait


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Pas de Banga ?!?!
> 
> De l'Oasis peut-être alors ?



non


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2003)

C'est pas gagné


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2003)

Une petite remarque... Radio Pommier c'est super intéressant... Mais malheureusement, soit le flux n'est pas disponible, soit l'émission ne commence pas au début... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est dommage.


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2003)

comptez pas sur moi pour faire l'after, je baille et j'ai les yeux tout rouges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, ça commence à quelle heure deja ?!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

Bon, exceptionnel post au bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous c'est Tripoux, St Pourçain, et, après photos de nuits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Live from...
Mackie







Et plein soleil devant le hall...
Sylvia &amp; Paul Foguenne, Le toujours très sympathique Gognol, Alemounet, et, caché dans l'ombre, le  brillant Tomtom.












  Bonne AEC


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon, exceptionnel post au bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est Cyril qui s'arrache les cheveux en arrière-plan?


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est Cyril qui s'arrache les cheveux en arrière-plan?



non c'est un nain suisse


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon, exceptionnel post au bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa Scarab, à bientôt.


----------



## nato kino (20 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non c'est un nain suisse



À la différence de la taupe naine qui elle se répend et coule sur les tapis de salon passé 3h30 du matin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Décidement, ils savent se tenir en public nos amis de la croix rouge !!


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2003)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bonne AEC




purée !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est vrai que j'ai pris du bide !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon

bah...

ya des mesures à prendre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais pas avant la semaine prochaine... non mais !!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> purée !!
> ...



Prends exemple sur Paul et Silvia, véritables sportifs accomplis...


----------



## rillettes (20 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> purée !!
> ...



Faut mettre des talons, ça va remonter un peu le derrière, affiner les mollets et hop, un deux trois, nous irons au bois !!


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2003)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Faut mettre des talons, ça va remonter un peu le derrière, affiner les mollets et hop, un deux trois, nous irons au bois !!



avec toi, au bois ??


----------



## rillettes (21 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> avec toi, au bois ??



J'ai pas dis que c'était du bois dont on faisait les flûtes, faut pas rêver l'aminche !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Du bois de chauffe suffira...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

Quelques  photos de vendredi qui trainent.
(si quelqu'un du pommier veut récup l'original non recadré 5 millions de px, par message privé, je répondrais)


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2003)

Macki est l'homme le plus photographié de l'Apple Expo.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Macki est l'homme le plus photographié de l'Apple Expo.



L'homme? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) Quelqu'un à vu Melaure sur l'AE ?
> Il était présent mais je ne l'ai pas vu. (...)



Il cherchait à tout prix le stand avec les nouveaux LC...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il cherchait à tout prix le stand avec les nouveaux LC...



mais il était au courant que c'était pas une Atari Expo ?


----------

